# Chinese Chicken Outrage



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

ChickenAdmin submitted a new Article:

Chinese Chicken Outrage



> *Get Ready To Eat Bad Chicken*
> 
> I have read of China lobbying to get USDA approval to import their Chinese grown and processed chickens to America. This is bad but do not take my word for it. Just read this quote from Long Island News.com to see why this would put our entire country at risk.
> 
> _China has been home to a number..._


Read more about this article here...


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

It's already been passed that chickens can be raised and dispatched then sent to China for further processing. It's said that companies will not have to label the chicken from China either. So basically any product you buy with chicken in it could possible come from a China processing facility.


----------

